# TEA20 suddenly cuts out



## jeffgriffo (Sep 4, 2013)

Rebuilding TEA 20. Starts no problem runs for minutes then suddenly cuts out. No sign of fuel starving. Due to poor condition I have replaced Zenith carburettor but the same problem is occurring. Have been able to keep it going for as long as 10 mins on two occasions. to do this engine was hot and revs were at low idle. Have checked that fuel has flowed from filter bowl to carb all OK.
Carburettor bowl has been full of fuel. Last point of consideration. when it cuts out suddenly there is never any problem restarting engine but it cuts again after short time. Thankyou for your support. your articles have been interesting.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How's your spark? A bad coil can act up like that.


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

OK this might sound too simple but how much gas is in the tank and have you checked the screens? If it gets below a gal sometimes the flow is too weak and also the sreens can get just clogged enough that ya have gas but too slow.


----------



## jeffgriffo (Sep 4, 2013)

*Fuel flow*



stephenscity said:


> OK this might sound too simple but how much gas is in the tank and have you checked the screens? If it gets below a gal sometimes the flow is too weak and also the sreens can get just clogged enough that ya have gas but too slow.


 Fuel flow ok tank and filters cleaned. have also filled tank to get best flow. Now looking for electrical cause. thanks.


----------



## jeffgriffo (Sep 4, 2013)

pogobill said:


> How's your spark? A bad coil can act up like that.


Thanks for the lead will now check and advise later.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You saw the filters cleaned... what filters? If you are running an inline fuel filter after the sediment bowl? If so that could be your problem. You shouldn't use an inline fuel filter on a gravity system. Also, there should be a screen attached to the top of the sediment bowl tap that protrudes into the tank as a filter... you've cleaned this as well?


----------



## jeffgriffo (Sep 4, 2013)

pogobill said:


> You saw the filters cleaned... what filters? If you are running an inline fuel filter after the sediment bowl? If so that could be your problem. You shouldn't use an inline fuel filter on a gravity system. Also, there should be a screen attached to the top of the sediment bowl tap that protrudes into the tank as a filter... you've cleaned this as well?


Bad choice of words. No filters there are screens which I have cleaned. Fuel flow ok. Now investigating spark. Thanks.


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Have you tried bypassing the switch? They have been known to break down when they get warm. Then remake when cool.


----------



## aleader (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm having sort of the same issue. Mine cuts out after one or two minutes of running (stops like you turned the key off) and then I can't get it started again for a 1/2 hour to an hour later. Sounds like a heat issue, but on the switch (with the key)? I replaced the coil but that didn't make a difference. It starts with the gearshift and there is also a switch there (on top of the transmission). I've been having issues with that as well (have to give it ten or so tries sometimes to get it to engage the starter). Any ideas what next? I'm considering bypassing all of the switches and going with a push start or toggle.


----------



## aleader (Sep 7, 2013)

I've been thinking a little more about this and the only other thing it may be is a fuel filter. Not sure if I'm way off here, but what if the fuel line is full and once the fuel in their is used up it quits. If the fuel filter (or screen, carb, etc) were plugged it may let some fuel through which would eventually fill the line up again (say in an hour) and then it would start, empty the line out again, and quit. Only issue is that I have no idea where to find fuel filters/screens on this thing.


----------

